# Computer beeps 4 times & won't run



## Taffytwist (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi,
My computer beeps 4 times & won't run. I have a Lenova Thinkcentre model 42U, machine 9637
I have since blown it out completely. Reseated video car & ram. When I tried to run it again, it came up to a gray screen but just froze.
I did try to find out online what 4 beeps means but have had no luck. They are 4 consecutive beeps, with no breaks.
I'm going to go out & buy a new power supply as a start, but not sure if anyone would know if it's something else or not.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Beep codes vary according to the BIOS maker. The only listing for 4 beeps that I can find, is for AMI BIOS...it indicates a faulty system board (mother board). 

You don't have much troubleshooting ability with laptops as they are pretty much one piece. If it's under warranty, have it serviced. Otherwise, it is more cost efficient, and likely cheaper, to simply replace it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

5 short beeps is a Mobo issue.

4 short beeps - System timer failure: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000607.htm
Could also be a RAM problem.


----------

